# HELP - ANYONE ON HERE FROM UK, EAST MIDLANDS?



## jo oakey (Jan 6, 2013)

hi guys

i am new to this forum. i have searched the net in any attempt to find people who have the same condition as me. I wish i could just meet people who fully understand my condition and who would not care when i need to go to the toilet in the middle of a conversation, meal, flight, night out etc. please come back to me, feeling alone at this time.


----------



## Popuri1911 (Mar 1, 2013)

I live in Nottingham with IBS, I feel lonely a lot of the time as well! x


----------



## Mimulus (Oct 19, 2011)

I live in Nottingham too. It really helps talking to people who know exactly what you're going through.


----------



## anna k (Mar 4, 2014)

I am a new member and I live in Nottingham also. I was wondering if anyone knew of a self help group which meets to compare experiences of what helps and what causes a flare up.


----------



## clemloves (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, Im from Lincolnshire


----------



## IBSChelle (May 8, 2014)

Hi I'm from near Derbyshire I would also love to meet people who understand the nightmare that is ibs


----------



## chubbylover1978 (Feb 8, 2014)

Im in Derby and would love to meet others in the same boat as there's a distinct lack of support groups that actually meet in person.


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

I am from th Midlands


----------

